# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  Road Trip Advise from Ca to VA

## Falp

Hi , 

I am planing road trip next month with my two kids(Honda Civic) , Looking forward for trip guide including the route selection and Important things to consider, on the way attractions etc. before we start will be very helpful. I was looking various forums posted and some of them were very useful. But still wanted  to take the advice from experts & previous experience users.

----------


## DonnaR57

Welcome to RTA!

How long do you have for the drive? Is it to be round trip or one-way? How old are your children? Where in Calif (it's a big state) and where in VA?

To get you started: get out a map of the USA or an atlas and lay it out in front with you and your kids there. Flag the starting place and the ending place, and then start flagging things that are on the map that you'd like to see -- such as the Grand Canyon and a few other things that the map will show.  Get the kids further involved by getting them to research online (presuming they are old enough to be of help). If they buy into the trip, you will have a lot more fun.  


Donna

----------


## Lifemagician

Assuming the children are old enough to help with doing a little research along the route during the planning stage, I would also highly recommend that you encourage and help them to keep a journal.  This can even be started before the journey and include exciting discoveries during the planning.   On the road it can be as simple as some pictures drawn, a few words to express how the day went and maybe a souvenir such as the stub from an entry ticket, or a leaf found on the path.  Do they each have a simple camera?  That is another great way for them to create photos to add to the journal.  (My two grandchildren started their journal three weeks ago, and we don't travel till next week.)

Lifey

----------

